# what color pinstripe would look good on a silver



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

can you all post pics of silver or grey cars with pin stripe?thanks homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 06:27 PM~5997003
> *can you all post pics of silver or grey cars with pin stripe?thanks homies
> *


x2


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

titty pink


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2006, 08:47 PM~5997467
> *titty pink
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

black









blue


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I would think any color would look good. Silver kind of matches everything. Right?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I guess. not tan though.I will see when I get the car back and see what interior it has and go from there.maybe a black with white accents


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

you can go almost any color stripe with silver. like you said though a black & whatever the interior color is would look good.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

look at my avitar. black, grey, and violet. but with silver pretty much anything matches, just depends on the look your going for. bold or classic.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

charcol :0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

whatever the color of the interior is,,or lighter and/or darker shades of grey


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

damn near any color looks good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------

